# 2011 Field of Screams Haunted Stadium



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello everyone, the following videos are of the pro haunt we put on this last year. Hope you all enjoy

The Hyde Street Massacre Walk-Through





Zombie Protection Agency Walk-through





Darkness Walk-Through





Decontamination Scare Zone





Zeebo's Midway of Madness Scare Zone





The Monsters


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Thriller Flash Mob


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! that's a ton of great haunting stuff! Haunt on!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

"You enter that way, and don't come back. Ok, love you! Byeeee!"

I just love that! Very nice work, keep it up cause I can't wait to see what you do for this year. :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, you guys must have put a humongous amount of effort into that haunt. No wonder you kept misplacing the staple gun

That was quite an array of monsters you had helping out. It appears some of them were either very flexible or may have permanently rearranged some of their joints:googly:


----------



## halloweenroom (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good fellAS


----------

